# Stupid Newbie Question



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

I found a new range the other day I really like and plan on going back as much as possible. First time at a range actually. Been shooting for years, just always out in the middle of farm fields at soda cans. I'm also waiting for my concealed permit, should be in the mail any day now. So my questionis...If the range rules clearly states "do NOT bring a loaded gun into the range" does that apply only to those not carrying concealed? Can you legally carry into a range or gunshop?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd ask the manager but he will probably say NO LOADED GUNS PERIOD. Just because you will have a permit doesn't give you the end around on a business estabalishments policies. You should bone up on the gun laws in your state so you don't get your fanny in a crack doing something you thought was ok. It comes with the responsability of the permit.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Seems clear enough to me, NO LOADED GUNS. Take it in a range bag ot whatever, load it on line as is probably in their rules (and likely posted clearly visible), shoot, then clear the weapons before packing them up to leave.

Many ranges have the policy in place as a matter of liability and their insurance coverage. The legal-eze can be dizzying but the rules are what they are for a reason. Everyone that uses the facility has a different background and skill level. To even things out as safely as possible, all the loading and unloading of firearms is done "on line". That way NOBODY has a loaded firearm anywhere but the firing line.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> Seems clear enough to me, NO LOADED GUNS. Take it in a range bag ot whatever, load it on line as is probably in their rules (and likely posted clearly visible), shoot, then clear the weapons before packing them up to leave.
> 
> Many ranges have the policy in place as a matter of liability and their insurance coverage. The legal-eze can be dizzying but the rules are what they are for a reason. Everyone that uses the facility has a different background and skill level. To even things out as safely as possible, all the loading and unloading of firearms is done "on line". That way NOBODY has a loaded firearm anywhere but the firing line.


Thats the way it is at the range I use. No loaded guns, except on the firing line, even with a Texas CHL.


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I figured it was clear enough. No loaded guns means no loaded guns. But I know I saw several other guys walking around that were packing. Also several guys would holster their pistol in the range and would walk right from the range back into the store to get more targets or whatever. I also noticed as I was walking in there were several guys leaving openly carrying through the parking lot. Several cops were hanging around outside, but didn't seem to care whatsoever. This isn't an open carry state. Again, sorry for my ignorance, just new to some of this. I wouldn't personally do any of the following without concrete answers, which is the reason I'm asking some of these questions, gmaske. I'll ask the manager about it next time I'm in, was just curious if anybody here knew how it works.


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

Growler67 said:


> Seems clear enough to me, NO LOADED GUNS. Take it in a range bag ot whatever, load it on line as is probably in their rules (and likely posted clearly visible), shoot, then clear the weapons before packing them up to leave.
> 
> Many ranges have the policy in place as a matter of liability and their insurance coverage. The legal-eze can be dizzying but the rules are what they are for a reason. Everyone that uses the facility has a different background and skill level. To even things out as safely as possible, all the loading and unloading of firearms is done "on line". That way NOBODY has a loaded firearm anywhere but the firing line.


I read the "no loaded guns" part on their website but never saw anything stating that in the actual shop or range. I read through all the rules several times (again, this was my first time at a range) and saw only--keep muzzle pointed downrange at all times, under 21 must be accompanied with an experienced shooter, eye and ear protection at all times, etc... Just though it was strange, that's all.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Jim522 said:


> Well I figured it was clear enough. No loaded guns means no loaded guns. But I know I saw several other guys walking around that were packing. Also several guys would holster their pistol in the range and would walk right from the range back into the store to get more targets or whatever. I also noticed as I was walking in there were several guys leaving openly carrying through the parking lot. Several cops were hanging around outside, but didn't seem to care whatsoever. This isn't an open carry state. Again, sorry for my ignorance, just new to some of this. I wouldn't personally do any of the following without concrete answers, which is the reason I'm asking some of these questions, gmaske. I'll ask the manager about it next time I'm in, was just curious if anybody here knew how it works.


I didn't realize it until you mentioned that Florida is NOT an open carry State. As far as the guys holstering their weapons or walking around with holstered weapons one has to ask - Were they loaded? The guys open carrying in the parking lot - Were they police officers? Can you open carry on private property?

Your last sentence says it all. You need to ask someone. I try my best to stay informed and obey the law. Check the Florida statutes. In court saying that I saw someone else doing it I don't think would cut the mustard.

Give us an update when ya find out.


----------

